# PS 2 mit vielen spielen



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

Meine PS2 darf ich nicht in Ebay setzen, weil ein paar Spiele die Altersfreigabe USK/FSK 18 haben 

*Wer dennoch Interesse hat einfach PM oder Email an mich *


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

"_Achtung! Verpackung ohne Inhalt_"

Na toll .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Hab einen fast Nagelneuen Wii mit Wii Sports und Zelda rumliegen, fall jemand interesse hat melden, würde auch tauschen gegen PSP oder was weiß ich was, einfach melden...


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Verfolgst Du mich ..?


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

ne, aber du mich....!!!


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Ich war vor Dir da!


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Delgado, wie schon über PM geschrieben, ich will nichts von dir, nicht mehr, der Zug ist abgefahren, denk drüber nach warum, du hast es dir einfach versaut mit mir, bringt jetz nichts mir in Threads aufzulauern......ich hab einen neuen....und das ist der Stefan


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

Stop ich bin mit Delgado radeln gewesen


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ......ich hab einen neuen....und das ist der Stefan



... und Du meinst, deshalb kommt er Dir mit dem Preis für die PS2 entgegen?


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

tz, Treue gibt es nicht mehr, ihr seit Schlampen, ich werde Hetero....püüh


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Ich, glaube ich, auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

Ja Sorrey die Frauenauswahl in meinem Bike-Tour-Einzugs-Gebiet ist sehr beschränkt,
da musste das nächst beste her Delgado(der einzige der den Trail mit *gefahren* ist)


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> (der einzige der mit mir Sex wollte)




Du sau


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Du sau



Es gibt halt Menschen für die ein 0 Fehelrpunkte gemeisterter Trail die größte Befriedigung ist  Sonntag WPtour


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Mal was Anderes, bevor mir einer abgeht ..... Du weißt, dass wir Provision fordern werden für die Sachen da oben?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

für den Wii und die PSP ja


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Skandal.....jetzt sind wir ja schon bei Prostitution.....bevor ich deinen Beitrag melde, du willst meinen Wii nicht zufällig erwerben??? will was mobiles...sowas wie ne PSP, haste sicher rumliegen, nicht wahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Sonntag WPtour?????



Sonntag hab' ich schon paar dates.

Aber ich freu' mich schon auf Deine Trails bei Schnee und Eis ...


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Skandal.....jetzt sind wir ja schon bei Prostitution.....bevor ich deinen Beitrag melde, du willst meinen Wii nicht zufällig erwerben??? will was mobiles...sowas wie ne PSP, haste sicher rumliegen, nicht wahr?



Hast Du vielleicht einen linken LX Kurbelarm .... Länge egal?


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

So, jetz habt ihr mich heiss gemacht, wo muss ich da hin um diese Legendären Trails auchmal erleben zu dürfen? sollte halt schon bei mir in der Nähe sein, sonst müsst ihr mich abholen....


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Ne, wie gesagt, nur einen XT, keine Ahnung ob der dir weiterhilft...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5523

und ich hoffe ich erkälte mich dabei nicht schon wieder neu...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ne, wie gesagt, nur einen XT, keine Ahnung ob der dir weiterhilft...





Delgado schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht einen linken LX Kurbelarm .... Länge egal?




Falscher Thread


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> So, jetz habt ihr mich heiss gemacht, wo muss ich da hin um diese Legendären Trails auchmal erleben zu dürfen? sollte halt schon bei mir in der Nähe sein, sonst müsst ihr mich abholen....



guckst du www.Frosthelm.de unter Solingen


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

puh, sry, auch wenns dir das Herz bricht, muss leider absagen, ist mir zuweit weg.........
Wenn ihr in der Nähe seit können wir ja mal die Fränkische Schweiz unsicher machen....


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> So, jetz habt ihr mich heiss gemacht, wo muss ich da hin um diese Legendären Trails auchmal erleben zu dürfen? sollte halt schon bei mir in der Nähe sein, sonst müsst ihr mich abholen....



Von Bayreuth bist Du in ca. 5 Autostunden da  

Könnte Dich auch beherbergen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

in die nähe komm ich in den nächsten 5 Jahren bestimmt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Von Bayreuth bist Du in ca. 5 Autostunden da
> 
> Könnte Dich auch beherbergen



 das sind doch mal rosettige aussichten


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> das sind doch mal rosettige aussichten




Er stellt sich grad tot.


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2007)

was isn hier los?


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Hey, dubbel, weg mit dir, die beiden gehören mir..........!
Dein 70er look mit den ganzen Haaren kommt bei den Jungs nicht gut,
die brauchen einen wilden Hengst wie mich....wwiiiihhheerrr


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Kauft jetzt endlich einer die PS2?



@dubbel, hier ist's zu homophil für Dich.


@deco, wilder Hengst? So ungefähr:


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

ich hab aber keine titten...

Plaayyystation zu verkaufen, Plaaaystation, zugreifen, nur solanger der Vorrat reicht, Playstation, mit Lebenslanger Garantie, nur 50 Euro mit 30 Spielen, einfach eine PM an Stefan Yoah


----------

